# Aeronca 1/4 scale E-113 model engine castings



## stearmoth (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all,
I just bought the plans from John Genery (son of Les) for both the Aeronca E-113 and DH Gipsy I engine in 1/4 scale and am looking to buy castings!
Can anyone provide a lead?
Your help would most be appreciated!

Kind regards
Hans U. Gautschi, Switzerland


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

A short introduction in the welcome section telling us a bit about yourself would be nice! ;D

Also the name of the designer is John Chenery.

What you are asking for is quite hard to find!!!
This is all i could find:
http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Aero_Twin.html

Maybe someone else may know more!

Andrew


----------



## cwelkie (Mar 20, 2012)

Good luck with your search for castings - I hope you are successful.

The Aeronca is a great build; the plans are excellent. It runs very well too!
Keep me in mind if you start a build and would like to someone to contact that's "been there".
There are a couple photos of my E113 on this thread:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=16283.msg165857#msg165857

Cheers
Charlie


----------



## stearmoth (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Andrew and Charlie,

Thank you very much for your input! -> Hemmingway doesn't have the castings, he tried to buy them from John, but hve not been successful so far!
Charlie, you have very nice projects and a very wellequipped shop too! The Aeronca engine looks terrific beautiful!
I really hope to find castings and build one (or then have to make moulds for my own castings..).
I am also thick on vintage aeroplanes and built vintage scale flying models all my life, but 7 years ago I started to build a Waco styled Hatz biplane with my son Sam. The Hatz is no read for cover now and when it's finished, Sam will be the pilot with me in the front kitchen. I had my private licence 30 years ago and wanted to redo it to be allowed to pilote the Hatz, but decided then, that I leave that job for Sam. He is 30 years and the expense to earn a Private Pilot's licence makes more sense than the fwe years I could use it (i'm 60 now). Flying in Switzerland is so expensive, that it is better to help Sam finance to keep his license (I can control the plane from the front pit anyway... ;D ) See our website: www.aeroplaneworks.ch

In preparation for my not to far away retiring, I want to restart scale model building and am planning to build a 1/4 scale DH 60 Cirrus Moth (G-CAUA), a Gipsy Moth (I have the drawings for the Gipsy I from Les Chenery, castings?) and of course an Aeronca C-3 Master with the E-113 engine.
Lots of projects, eh ? I hope some of you guys or other forum members may be able to assist with those castings?



Enjoy your rewarding hobby!
All the best, Hans


----------



## cwelkie (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your web site Hans.
I'm sure that being able to share your passion for aviation and hands-on fabrication with your son has made you a happy man.
Your work is impeccable and sets a high standard for all of us - I've bookmarked your site so I can keep tabs on your progress towards first-flight.

I was interested and pleased to see the Rotec engine on your Hatz. Of course, why would you put a old radial, rebuilt who-knows-how-many-times, on the front of your masterpiece?
All the best,
Charlie


----------



## clhildrth (Jun 23, 2012)

I've been building this model for some time now but I can't see where there is any means on the plans to lubricate the gear train behind the back plate. What am I missing or does one just pack it with grease? any help would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## swarfdoctor (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Hans,Just joined and have sent a comment about my past,hobbies etc.I have a set of these castings for the E113.Les Chenery made them available in about 2003 but he was quite ill at the time.They are cast in sand and not good quality,the heads are poor compared to what would be like if cast from lost wax.There are no E113's that I know in the UK but several examples in the USA both in at least one airworthy Aeronca C3 and in aviation museums. The engine was made in the UK by J.A.Prestwick Engineering under licence from Aeronca in the mid 30,s and designated the JAP99 or aeronca E113c. The main difference is by this time all aero engines had to have dual ignition so the JAP99 has this and 2 plugs per cylinder so the heads on the JAP99 differ from the american version.There is a JAP99 at the Shuttleworth Collection near Bedford,England and I have been to see it to photograph,measure with a view to make some new patterns,I have the help of a very experienced pattern maker but with my woodturning experience I can do a lot myself,if we can get a good pattern of the head he can get good last wax castings made.Chenery wrote a series of excellent articlers on building the engine in Model Engineer starting Jan 2003 monthly for 8 months.I have all these if anybody wants photocopies.I assume Les has now passed away but I never saw any official comment to this affect in the models mags.I get Engineering in Minature rather than ME.Les produced castings for several other models one of which was the Aero Twin 15cc V twin 4 stroke.I,m making one at present.Best wishes Swarfdoctor.


----------



## swarfdoctor (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi all,not been able to comment for a while as it is very cold in my workshop and also have been busy getting castings for the Aeronca E113 copied for Hans in Switzerland.If anybody wants more get in touch,also made some patterns for the Gipsy 1 based on Chenery drawings so could supply these if people wanted.As a Radio Modeller I would like to model the W Anzani for a 1/4 scale version of the Bleriot that he used to cross the channel but the Chenery Anzani is the Y type with 120 degrees between the cylinders.Shuttleworth has one of the W anzanis but not had a time to look at it also not sure if Shuttleworth have drawings.As the weather is warmer now hope to get on with my Chenery Aero twin but grandchildren seem to be engulfing my time.Best wishes  swarfdoctor.


----------



## nirol (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi All

I just wanted to let you know that castings for the Les Chenery Gypsy I Aero engine are newly available. (See attached Photos) If anyone is interested please PM me and I will get you the contact information. The plans are still available from Les's son but he no longer sells castings. Castings are 6061 T6 Aluminum.


----------



## Mosey (Mar 22, 2013)

Very interested in your build of the Anzani and the Aeronca. Coincidentally, I found a letter today from Mr. Chenery and one sheet of his drawings of the Aeronca E-113 from 2002 when we corresponded about the castings for the Anzani.
Mosey


----------



## nirol (Apr 15, 2013)

We finally got the pricing from the foundry so we have set the price at $300.00 for the set (2 Castings). The castings are cast in 6061 aluminum and heat treated to a T6 for better machinability. We have 3 sets available at the moment and will cast more as needed.

Thanks for your interest.

PM me for contact info.


----------

